# Guys, do you like easy girls?



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

nm


----------



## Dead Leaves (Aug 20, 2011)

It doesn't really matter what we think, we're not him. Everyone's different.

That said, from my perspective, sleeping with a girl I liked probably wouldn't change my feelings for the worse. But I'm very inexperienced with these things.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> Should I be worried that he will think I am fast and easy and totally ****ty


Probably.



Jenikyula gone mad said:


> and not worth his while?


Not necessarily. It just depends on what kind of guy he is.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't think "easy" and "****ty" are the same thing.

One refers to "giving it up" easily, and the other refers to having many partners in a not so long period of time. And seeing as they aren't the same thing, my reaction to them is different. If a woman happens to be quick to bed, I don't think any differently of her. On the other hand, I have a negative opinion of anyone who sleeps around a lot.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Generally if two people meet in a bar, it's not with the intention of anything other than sex. But if this guy really does like you for reasons deeper than sex, I don't think he would stop liking you just because you had sex.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Charizard said:


> I don't think "easy" and "****ty" are the same thing.
> 
> One refers to "giving it up" easily, and the other refers to having many partners in a not so long period of time. And seeing as they aren't the same thing, my reaction to them is different. If a woman happens to be quick to bed, I don't think any differently of her. On the other hand, I have a negative opinion of anyone who sleeps around a lot.


This exactly.

I can't imagine any guy thinking "oh crap, she gave up too early, I don't like her anymore" to a girl he really likes.


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> Generally if two people meet in a bar, it's not with the intention of anything other than sex. But if this guy really does like you for reasons deeper than sex, I don't think he would stop liking you just because you had sex.


Exactly.

I don't think he'll automatically think you're easy, but you might want to talk to him about what happened. Have you talked to him about your feelings? Does he know it was the first time you ever did something like that? I mean, if you really like the guy you should try to talk about these things with him. I'm no guy but wtv, these are just my thoughts.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I love s l u t s it would just make getting laid easier of course she was STD free


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

who cares what he thinks? Why does it have to be you who was easy and "giving it up" ? Men don't think of it that way. If he gets laid, then he gets laid. That's all there is to it. He doesn't go "oh no will she think I'm too easy??" Lol... if he does think you're ****ty for sleeping with him (and FYI he slept with you, too. it takes two to tango) then he's a douche nozzle and is totally not worth your time anyway.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Guys tend not to respect girls who have sex on the first night ime. They will be wondering how many other guys you slept with on the first night and just see you as easy sex, and not relationship material.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

nemesis1 said:


> Guys tend not to respect girls who have sex on the first night ime. They will be wondering how many other guys you slept with on the first night and just see you as easy sex, and not relationship material.


^^^^^^^^
I have to say I actually agree with you, nemesis1! Which is funny since we've
disagreed on so much in the past. This is why I would not do this now that I'm older and looking for a long term relationship, possibly marriage, if I find the right man.


----------



## robtyl (Sep 2, 2010)

If you had a tight arse and put on a good show, I'd forgive you 

x


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> who cares what he thinks? *Why does it have to be you who was easy and "giving it up" ?*Men don't think of it that way. If he gets laid, then he gets laid. That's all there is to it. He doesn't go "oh no will she think I'm too easy??" Lol... if he does think you're ****ty for sleeping with him (and FYI he slept with you, too. it takes two to tango) then he's a douche nozzle and is totally not worth your time anyway.


I agree with the bolded. I hate it whenever I hear people use terms like this. It's weird because I hear girlfriends say this to their boyfriends the most, such as "Don't think I'm gonna give it up that easily". To me when people say stuff like this it makes it seem like sex is a one way transaction that the woman does not enjoy at all and the man should just be in her debt for being allowed in. And to be honest I feel like women enforce this ideal everytime they say it, putting them in a position of more power since they make it seem like their doing you a favor by sleeping with you. But as long as we live in a world where men desire sex more often and are expected to be the pursuers, until women "give it up" it will always be this way.


----------



## JanaNanner (Jul 20, 2011)

Every guy is different, so I don't think there's a correct answer to the question. Some guys will be excited and consider you a wild, adventurous spirit, some guys will find you overly impulsive and unable to control yourself, some guys will think something else entirely. The only way to get the answer you're looking for is to get to know the particular guy you are referring to. However, waiting longer at least gives you the chance to determine more clearly if he is a diseased psycho stalker before you make yourself vulnerable to him sexually and otherwise.

And sorry, I'm female. o.o But I recently dealt with this issue so I felt compelled to respond. o.o;;


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

If he judges you negatively for it that'd obviously make him a total hypocrite since he was involved too.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, on one hand I don't like games.

I never bought into the whole "playing hard to get" idea, does that make me lazy ?

I just feel, if 2 people like each other, they should show it. Why be coy ?

If I am hungry, I eat. If I am thirsty I drink. If I am angry at someone, I tell them. So if a girl likes a guy why pretend not to ?


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

All of the "easy" girls start to appear not long after you have a girlfriend. True story.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

BeNice said:


> All of the "easy" girls start to appear not long after you have a girlfriend. True story.


Lol, yea I've heard this from a lot of guys. I think it was Chris Rock who said "The easiest way to get a girl, is to get a girl". In other words once you've managed to get that first girlfriend, you suddenly start showing up on other women's radars as a good mate, and they will start to see you as being more attractive.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Their low self esteem makes me feel at ease.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

I would suggest making sure he knows that this isn't a weekly occurance for you - unless it is, in which case more power to you. 

I personally get really turned off by women who sleep around with someone different every week - especially with people they've never met before. It happened in college a lot with people I knew and I just thought it was kinda gross. Yes I've done my share of things like this but it's definitely not a regular thing. 

If you actually like someone I would suggest waiting on the sex. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Not a guy, but most of the ones I know generally don't hold 'loose' women with high regard...it's such an old chestnut, screw the double standard. I have hardly ever slept with a guy on the first few meets, but if I wanted to, I would, it doesn't bother me. I'm not going to hold back for fear of coming across as sleazy.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I guess it depends on how much you like the guy and what you want from it. If you just want one night of sex or 'friends with benefits', then go ahead and sleep with them on the first night then.

But if you want something more serious and more long term, then i would recommend making them wait for sex. If they dont wanna do that, then forget them.

All the guys i know who are in long term relationships and/or married, are all with girls that they didnt have sex with straight away. I always noticed that the girls who were the most eager to have sex straight away generally got tossed to the side rather quickly after the guys had their fun with them.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't since it tells quiet a lot about their character as a person, I can never get serious with someone like that...


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

If I like her it will make no difference to me.


----------



## Lucy in the Sky (Aug 23, 2011)

jamesd said:


> If I like her it will make no difference to me.


:yes

i don't know the right word to describe it but...I think some people are wired for relationships and some are not....

Honestly I could stay with the same person forever as long as he didnt stand still for too long... :/


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Lucy in the Sky said:


> :yes
> 
> i don't know the right word to describe it but...I think some people are wired for relationships and some are not....
> 
> Honestly I could stay with the same person forever as long as he didnt stand still for too long... :/


Relationships are great if both parties involved are looking for similar things out of life. Because once the chemistry fades, it always does, you need something more to stay happy.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Depends on the objective I guess?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Cynical said:


> I don't since it tells quiet a lot about their character as a person, I can never get serious with someone like that...


You realize in the scenario described you just slept with her early in the relationship? Two, tango, all that.

To the OP, I suspect this thread illustrates that some men will make negative judgements about you based on you behaving in a manner they also behaved. While my comment above toward Cynical is a bit snarky, he does have the right to look at these things any way he chooses.

You'd be wise to be aware that some men, and women, will examine your behavior closely in all kinds of contexts, but especially in social/sexual contexts, and those examinations may have some consequences you don't care for. You then have to decide how much of a F you care about their opinions or their consequences.


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

lol yes they do.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Atticus said:


> You realize in the scenario described you just slept with her early in the relationship? Two, tango, all that.
> 
> To the OP, I suspect this thread illustrates that some men will make negative judgements about you based on you behaving in a manner they also behaved. While my comment above toward Cynical is a bit snarky, he does have the right to look at these things any way he chooses.
> 
> You'd be wise to be aware that some men, and women, will examine your behavior closely in all kinds of contexts, but especially in social/sexual contexts, and those examinations may have some consequences you don't care for. You then have to decide how much of a F you care about their opinions or their consequences.


Oh snap, you've made an excellent point! I definitely don't care about judgments made by darned hypocrites. Thanks so much. :yes


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Difficult. If you act like you were the one seeking sex then a negative was committed. If you act all innocent and you don't want it but still give it up he may still reconcile you long term material.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

jamesd said:


> Relationships are great if both parties involved are looking for similar things out of life. Because once the chemistry fades, it always does, you need something more to stay happy.


^^^^^^^^^^
:agree great point, jamesd!


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Cynical said:


> I don't since it tells quiet a lot about their character as a person, I can never get serious with someone like that...


whatever it says about her character it also says about yours. Or does it only apply to women?


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> If it were me, I wouldn't think much of you. Nothing personal, I just wouldn't think someone who sleeps that easy is long term material. But I'd go back and hit that a few more times, that doesnt mean you cant be friends though. I mean it is possible for a relationship, just I wouldnt get too serious with it personally.


I thought this double standard should be dead by now.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Guys always like easy girls.


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

I've never liked easy girls :tiptoe


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> I thought this double standard should be dead by now.


It's not a double standard.

If she sleeps with someone, for the sake of sexual intercourse then fine by me on both people. As long as they both know thats what its for.

But if you go straight to the bedroom for the sake of starting a relationship, then personally I wouldnt think much of her, she should feel the same way.

Then again these days everyones always sleeping with each other. =\


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

For sex and occasional dating I like them, but probably not for long term relationships though.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> I thought this double standard should be dead by now.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^

It should be but it isn't unfortunately:no

It makes me soo mad, too :bat :bash

But there would be no dirty men if women didn't put out!!

Most women make it too easy!!

I will never ever do that again!! ar

Congratulations, tarts, you've screwed me again!!!! :bat


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

The fact that a woman might give it up easily when single is not necessarily an indication that she is incapable of being faithful. I like to think i'm mature enough to not jump to any conclusions.

Some people just love to fúck.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Doesn't matter, they don't like me.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't find easy girls interesting. I find them quite boring and not much of a relationship challenge. I want them to actually reciprocate the love I'm giving them rather than be a drone through out the relationship.


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> It's not a double standard.
> 
> If she sleeps with someone, for the sake of sexual intercourse then fine by me on both people. As long as they both know thats what its for.
> 
> ...


it is a double standard.. because you are saying that someone who sleeps with someone they just met/just for sex is not 'relationship material', and yet you are doing the exact same thing. so when you meet a girl who isn't easy and you think may be 'relationship material', do you let her know that you have had lots of casual sex in the past and slept with many girls you just met? how would she feel about that?

see my point.. you wouldn't have a relationship with someone who is easy but it takes two to tango, so if the girl is easy then you are as well. and then you expect a girl who isn't easy to want to be with you. personally i've never slept with someone i just met and i would never want to do date someone who did either, would be too concerned about how many other dudes they've been with and how little respect they have for themselves to just get with anyone


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

Girls that are easy are a turn off to me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

BeNice said:


> All of the "easy" girls start to appear not long after you have a girlfriend. True story.





The Silent 1 said:


> Lol, yea I've heard this from a lot of guys. I think it was Chris Rock who said "The easiest way to get a girl, is to get a girl". In other words once you've managed to get that first girlfriend, you suddenly start showing up on other women's radars as a good mate, and they will start to see you as being more attractive.


I don't get that. Is it like a guy acquires "Girl Vibes", a sense that this guy is taken.....get to the man and she'll fight the woman. :lol

I would not want to be with an easy girl. When I am just trying to get to know her, and something like that gets in the way, it messes things up. It also says to me that she would not be able to handle a deeper relationship.

I am trying to get over the fact that women accuse men who try to get to know women as being "homosexual". :roll


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

Zen Mechanics said:


> it is a double standard.. because you are saying that someone who sleeps with someone they just met/just for sex is not 'relationship material', and yet you are doing the exact same thing. so when you meet a girl who isn't easy and you think may be 'relationship material', do you let her know that you have had lots of casual sex in the past and slept with many girls you just met? how would she feel about that?
> 
> see my point.. you wouldn't have a relationship with someone who is easy but it takes two to tango, so if the girl is easy then you are as well. and then you expect a girl who isn't easy to want to be with you. personally i've never slept with someone i just met and i would never want to do date someone who did either, would be too concerned about how many other dudes they've been with and how little respect they have for themselves to just get with anyone


:clap good post


----------



## natedawggg (Aug 2, 2011)

nothin better than an easy girl, but if shes ****ty and TOO easy then thats nasty


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

I believe some relationships can start with sex, as long as both people are genuinely drawn to each other and want more than just sex. It's not something I would be comfortable with doing on the first date, but I think it's possible for some people.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

Atticus said:


> You realize in the scenario described you just slept with her early in the relationship? Two, tango, all that.
> 
> To the OP, I suspect this thread illustrates that some men will make negative judgements about you based on you behaving in a manner they also behaved. While my comment above toward Cynical is a bit snarky, he does have the right to look at these things any way he chooses.
> 
> You'd be wise to be aware that some men, and women, will examine your behavior closely in all kinds of contexts, but especially in social/sexual contexts, and those examinations may have some consequences you don't care for. You then have to decide how much of a F you care about their opinions or their consequences.


I just saw this ehe.

I have not seen any scenario stating that I have just slept with her. When I first entered this thread "nm" was the only thing posted by the OP, therefore I assumed her only question was "Guys, do you like easy girls?" which I answered, have I seen any indication of a pre-rendered scenario then my answer would have varied.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> whatever it says about her character it also says about yours. Or does it only apply to women?


Read above post.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Cynical said:


> I just saw this ehe.
> 
> I have not seen any scenario stating that I have just slept with her. When I first entered this thread "nm" was the only thing posted by the OP, therefore I assumed his only question was "Guys, do you like easy girls?" which I answered, have I seen any indication of a pre-rendered scenario then my answer would have varied, a little.


I saw the original post and so yes, I was thinking in those terms.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

Glad to clear this up. I just wanted to clear my name, being rear ended, looked down upon and labeled a hypocrite as you can imagine did not sit well with me.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

I am appalled at this double standard. I have zero respect for guys that write a girl off as relationship material just because she's willing to have sex "early" with a guy. Especially if that guy has no qualms with having sex with her. 

If a girl wants to have sex but withholds it because she doesn't want to come off like a "****", then that means she cares too much about what other people think. And if she's afraid that I specifically would look at her as a "****", then that means that she doesn't really know me and doesn't trust me. And I would be personally offended if she thinks I'm like that. So then we shouldn't be having sex anyway.

And if a girl withholds it so as to gain "leverage" or "power" over a man, then I have zero respect for her. It's those kind of girls, girls that believe in manipulating men and playing games, that I don't want a relationship with. It's not politically correct to say but it seems like a lot of girls fit within this camp. Notice how it's usually girls who are the most vicious towards "easy girls"? It's because they resent the fact that easy girls drive down the "market price" of sex. I want nothing to do with a girl that looks at sex as leverage or a transaction. I want to be with a woman that likes me and wants to have sex with me and doesn't see it as her doing me a favor.

If a girl wants to wait for love because she feels that she needs to love a man she has sex with, I can respect that. A lot of people just aren't capable of separating sex from love.

Women want sex just as much as guys. Unfortunately society has repressed female sexuality for aeons and still continues to do so to this day. Yeah it's true that in our society men tend to be more desperate to seek out sex but that's because women are socially conditioned to repress their sexuality (not as much as before though. Just look at SAS. I saw a thread the other day of a sexually frustrated 27 year old female virgin. I giggled when I saw that since it's so unusual to see a woman on here go "god dammit, I need to get laid!" since it's almost always a male saying that on here. But hey, women have needs too dammit! We've got to the point that even female virgins beyond a certain age are frowned upon. But at the same time, if a girl "gives it up too early" or "sleeps around", she's frowned upon for that too).

I had an ex that hopped into bed with me quite early. I didn't look down on her for it. Rather it was refreshing that she wasn't playing games and pretending like she didn't want sex. Though it's worth noting that I had chatted with her online for awhile before we met up (she lived far from me) and she had strong feelings for me. But still. Chatting online is not the same as going on dates consistently.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Mar 23, 2011)

I have no problem with a girl sleeping with as many guys as she wants. This view is most likely in the minority. On the other hand I have a problem with a women who cheats.


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

majority of them do.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

"O", for wiener's sake!


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I think it'd be hard to permanently stay with an easy girl unless she was a babe and the person was so shallow to only care for appearances and accept the flaw. Even so, if she was so easy to attain she'll also be an easy catch for the rest.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> It also says to me that she would not be able to handle a deeper relationship.


What does "deeper relationship" mean to you? What qualities do you look for in a woman you'd want to have one with? In what way are any of those qualities mutually exclusive with "being easy"/liking sex/having had many sexual partners/whatever you want to call it? Unless of course "virgin" is one of the things you're looking for, in which case, good luck. :stu
____________________________________________________________

I'm more interested in -- Is she intelligent, honest, funny, kind? How well do we get on? What are her interests/passions? Is there chemistry? etc. And, whaddayaknow, not one of those is incompatible with her being, or not being "easy." I'd think that those sorts of things, such as I've mentioned, are more relevant for gauging interest in forming a relationship, being that, well, they actually *tell me something about her *as the person she is. "Being easy" alone says nothing to me except that she likes and has sex. Billions of people do; it's gonna have to get more specific than that if we're lookin' at a possible relationship.



Neptunus said:


> "O", for wiener's sake!


:lol :clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

phoelomek said:


> What does "deeper relationship" mean to you? What qualities do you look for in a woman you'd want to have one with? In what way are any of those qualities mutually exclusive with "being easy"/liking sex/having had many sexual partners/whatever you want to call it? Unless of course "virgin" is one of the things you're looking for, in which case, good luck. :stu
> ____________________________________________________________
> 
> I'm more interested in -- Is she intelligent, honest, funny, kind? How well do we get on? What are her interests/passions? Is there chemistry? etc. And, whaddayaknow, not one of those is incompatible with her being, or not being "easy." I'd think that those sorts of things, such as I've mentioned, are more relevant for gauging interest in forming a relationship, being that, well, they actually *tell me something about her *as the person she is. "Being easy" alone says nothing to me except that she likes and has sex. Billions of people do; it's gonna have to get more specific than that if we're lookin' at a possible relationship.
> ...


I just don't want sex to be that high of a priority. Fast women would go too fast, or call me creepy because I don't move like that. I don't want to share my milk and cookies with just any girl.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> It also says to me that *she* would not be able to handle a deeper relationship.





phoelomek said:


> What does "deeper relationship" mean to you? What qualities do you look for in a woman you'd want to have one with? *In what way are any of those qualities mutually exclusive with "being easy"*





millenniumman75 said:


> *I* *just don't* want sex to be that high of a priority. Fast women would go too fast, or call me creepy because *I don't* move like that. *I don't* want to share my milk and cookies with just any girl.


???

(Ignoring the assumptions that: 1. Her being easy = sex is a high priority 2. Fast women would call you creepy ... )

What does that have to do with her inability to handle a deeper relationship? Is it safe to say that your not wanting a relationship with a fast woman has more to do with _*your*_ own ideas about *sex *than it does _*her *_ability to handle a _*relationship*_?

Anyway, of course you can have whatever sort of standards you want, and I didn't mean to pick on you. I'm just really curious about this "easy" = "not relationship material" idea, and was hoping someone would explain it to me.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Works for me, I'll take an easy girl. As long as she keeps herself healthy and stay faithful in the relationship, it don't matter. However, a woman witholding sex to 1up or gain favors is such a turn-off for me.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

I would like my first time to be with a nice girl who shares my interests and genuinely really likes me enough to have sex with me. But after that first special time, I'd have sex with pretty much anything in a skirt.

Easy girls excite me but I don't respect them. :/


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Not really. Easy girls are just easy, nothing more. Not that any girls are "easy" for me, but you that's another matter.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

phoelomek said:


> I'm just really curious about this "easy" = "not relationship material" idea, and was hoping someone would explain it to me.


Easy = been with lots of people = you likely just being another in the long line of lots of people = turn off.

I don't think of myself as some magical guy whose loooove will finally convince someone who has had a revolving door of relationships to stick around. If someone has been with a lot of other people before, I naturally assume that it is likely that I am just another in that line of partners and therefore do not invest emotionally into the relationship lest I have my heart broken. It's pretty simple.

EDIT: By easy, I mean having a reputation of being an easy lay, i.e. will sleep with anyone, not how quickly one puts out "in a relationship".


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Women who play it hard to get are annoying and lose me.

A bit of teasing is good, thought.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

heroin said:


> EDIT: By easy, I mean having a reputation of being an easy lay, i.e. will sleep with anyone, not how quickly one puts out "in a relationship".


Well, in that case - NO - I wouldn't be interested in dating one.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

if all Earth girls were easy, then i would have an issue. i have never been in contact with an easy woman, yet. most i see are goal/career-oriented or do not have time for men.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

phoelomek said:


> ???
> 
> (Ignoring the assumptions that: 1. Her being easy = sex is a high priority 2. Fast women would call you creepy ... )
> 
> ...


MM can answer for himself, but these discussions are interesting.

I see your point, phoelomek. I'm in a relationship with someone who has vastly more experience than I do, and I'm not exactly monastic. We've been together many years, so I personally didn't and don't make the distinction MM does.

However, a man or a woman might think that there is a values conflict between someone who treats sex casually and someone who doesn't. As long as the person holding that view holds himself or herself to the same standard they hold the other person to, it seems a reasonable stance to take.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

The very word "easy" irritates me. Anyone who propagates it seriously needs to start having independent thoughts occasionally.


----------



## ghosts_of_never (Aug 6, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> Fast women would go too fast, or call me creepy because I don't move like that.


Aye, been there  
Though maybe I'm just extremely slow rather than them being atypically fast.
But it's frustrating either way...


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I like nice, sweet, loving and caring girls.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

What the ****'s an "easy girl"?

Oh, a sl*t? Nope, hate em....


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, I am really feeling the hate. 

I wouldn't sleep with just anyone, but if I met someone I immediately liked a lot I might sleep with them immediately. That's what I mean by easy. And of course I would be cautious about things like contraception and disease, I'm not stupid. I just like certain people and I like sex. Good sex is like a drug for me, there's nothing else like it. 

Building trust...waiting for strong feelings of love...going on a certain number of dates before becoming intimate...I'm sure these things are good to go by in certain situations. But the excitement of just jumping into things is certainly not a bad thing.

So...stop hating people who love sex and enjoy it in a responsibly reckless manner. =P Y'all are just afraid of a woman who is powerful and who initiates sex.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> So...stop hating people who love sex and enjoy it in a responsibly reckless manner. =P Y'all are just afraid of a woman who is powerful and who initiates sex.


Sex is just sex. We have condoms to protect ourselves from STDs and babies. Everything else is just moral ethics that bother people.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

I find it overly curious that a person with social anxiety would have sex on the first date.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

TPower said:


> I find it overly curious that a person with social anxiety would have sex on the first date.


Lust; getting caught up in the moment perhaps?


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

TPower said:


> I find it overly curious that a person with social anxiety would have sex on the first date.


Alcohol is a powerful cure-all.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

I hear you.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

TPower said:


> I hear you.


Yup.


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

> So...stop hating people who love sex and enjoy it in a responsibly reckless manner. =P *Y'all are just afraid* of a woman who is powerful and who initiates sex.


 Yes I am'

I am scared of her carrying STD's.

I am scared for being judge by my size or performance.

I am scared that she will be like a bus in a bus stop in a relationship. Hmm.... oh yeah, they are only good for a short moment.

what is "woman who is powerful" *strokes beard*...


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

bwidger85 said:


> Lust; getting caught up in the moment perhaps?


i call that extreme luck.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I believe some of the difference is intent. 

I think of two types of easy girls:

-One type makes a deliberate decision on who she wants to be with. 
She might've slept with one or one hundred, but she owns all those experiences

-The other type uses her sex as a commodity to be bartered for attention or whatever. She isn't really invested in the experience and kind of just accepts whoever the latest flashiest suitor is. The courting leading up to the experience is all one sided by the guy.

I'd still want to be with the first. However, I wouldn't want to be with a used up doormat. Its not what you do, its how you do it.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

bwidger85 said:


> Sex is just sex. We have condoms to protect ourselves from STDs and babies.


 Yes but condoms make it pointless to bother with the hard work required to convince someone to have sex with you. If it doesn't matter to you whether your penis is gliding against real flesh or a piece of latex, you might as well masturbate.

But people can still have sex without babies even without condoms. They just have to be creative. STDs are still a concern but you can't have everything. I'd still rather masturbate than use a condom.

Condoms are a safe sex fail. Because it's impossible to really have sex with another person when there's a condom in the middle.


----------



## ghosts_of_never (Aug 6, 2008)

Condoms also don't prevent STD transfer. They just make it less likely. In some cases they do nothing to help at all.


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

PickleNose said:


> Condoms are a safe sex fail. Because it's impossible to really have sex with another person when there's a condom in the middle.


That's a popular teenage opinion, surprised to see your age.

Condoms are industry standard - they're part of sex. If a girl says she doesn't care, run the other direction (unless you're exclusive).


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

ivankaramazov said:


> That's a popular teenage opinion, surprised to see your age.
> 
> Condoms are industry standard - they're part of sex. If a girl says she doesn't care, run the other direction (unless you're exclusive).


The other guy has a point. They definitely aren't a guarantee for not transferring STDs or sperm but they sure cut the risks down significantly!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

rgrwng said:


> i call that extreme luck.


lol


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

ivankaramazov said:


> That's a popular teenage opinion, surprised to see your age.
> 
> Condoms are industry standard - they're part of sex. If a girl says she doesn't care, run the other direction (unless you're exclusive).


 I'm not part of an industry and I was born without a condom. Condoms don't belong in the sex act. If people choose to use them, that's their business but me personally? It's either masturbation or sex without a condom. Sex with a condom is pointless unless you can convince yourself it isn't there or you can force yourself to enjoy it for what it is. I can't do either.

I'm not a teenager. Just a person with a preference. I've done sex with condoms and while it felt OK, it didn't feel anything like having sex without one. And I found the whole thing with taking it out of the package and putting it on and then wondering if it was intact the entire time about as sexy as brushing my teeth and checking to make sure I'm cleaning near the gumline.

The only thing the condom has going for it is that it does (obviously) reduce the risk of STDs (people can eliminate the risk of pregnancy through other means if they really want to). You can reduce the risk of getting the swine flu (or whatever) by living in a plastic bubble and sanitizing everything that comes in. Tell me what joy that would be. If you've decided to have sex, the risk of STDs is part of the game no matter what. Condoms don't eliminate it. They just reduce it. It's just as dangerous to send the message that the condom is a silver bullet that makes sex completely safe no matter what.

At the end of the day, this is all more trouble than it's worth for someone like me. I'd rather masturbate. And don't worry. That's what I do. I don't have any kids either. So while you might be surprised that I find having sex with a condom to be a numbing experience, you might also be surprised to know that I know how to restrain myself.


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

Easy girls mean quick access to sex, but to me it doesn't really have any meaning.

Sure, it's great if you haven't slept with anyone in a while to kind of boost your self-esteem, but in the same sense I feel bad for them being too easy, like one of us is taking advantage of the other.

I like a challenge, even if it does happen the same day/night we meet.


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> Wow, I am really feeling the hate.
> 
> I wouldn't sleep with just anyone, but if I met someone I immediately liked a lot I might sleep with them immediately. That's what I mean by easy. And of course I would be cautious about things like contraception and disease, I'm not stupid. I just like certain people and I like sex. Good sex is like a drug for me, there's nothing else like it.
> 
> ...


You go girlfriend. If I was a chick I'd probably do the exact same thing. So I wouldn't judge. lol. Women want sex just as much as guys.

You're 21. Enjoy it. When I was 21 I just went to lectures, tutorials and labs, sitting there and doing my work and only talking with my colleagues about school work instead of enjoying college life. Instead of having the balls to talk to the cute girl in my statistics class who asked me multiple times for help with her work and all I did was talk statistics with her.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> Wow, I am really feeling the hate.
> 
> I wouldn't sleep with just anyone, but if I met someone I immediately liked a lot I might sleep with them immediately. That's what I mean by easy. And of course I would be cautious about things like contraception and disease, I'm not stupid. I just like certain people and I like sex. Good sex is like a drug for me, there's nothing else like it.
> 
> ...


Okay, I haven't read the entire thread...just your latest quote.

Please don't feel bad about what people are saying in this thread. The title is a little misleading possibly, but it sounds to me like you really love sex. Not unusual, I'd say. It is definitely like a drug, yes .

The thing is...if you REALLY care for someone, you have to be careful. And, you may not know you're going to really care for someone until a few months down the road.

When you first meet someone that you feel instant chemistry, conversation is perfect, laughter is constant, you can't keep your hands off of each other, it's HARD to not jump into sex...you feel that there's no way you won't care deeply for that person. But, then...3 months later, something happens, and everything little thing that person does/says, you just despise. And, oops, you had sex. Because, tbh, you're finally getting to know the real person here. And, now you want out.

So, for me, that's why I don't have sex right off the bat. But, that's just me. If this doesn't bother you, it's not a big deal and people don't need to judge you for it. It's your life .


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> Wow, I am really feeling the hate.
> 
> I wouldn't sleep with just anyone, but if I met someone I immediately liked a lot I might sleep with them immediately. That's what I mean by easy. And of course I would be cautious about things like contraception and disease, I'm not stupid. I just like certain people and I like sex. Good sex is like a drug for me, there's nothing else like it.
> 
> ...


I don't think hate is the issue. I think most guys here and sensitive, and don't particularly want one-night stands.


----------

